# Bangladeshi boy with two heads dies



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bangladeshi boy with two heads dies: Parents couldn't afford healthcare

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080828/wl_sthasia_afp/healthbangladeshchildren

Seems to me like this would have been such a special case, the hospital could have "found" money, or the doctors could have treated the boy for free considering the publicity would have made them world famous.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn shame. I agree, there are probably lots of ways for the hospital to find money for the care. Even if each of those 150,000 people that came to see him gave something, that could help a bit.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's too bad they could have lived a healthy life..
I just saw a documentary on 2 girls with same predicament.. they play baseball and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Saw the same one. In fact, they've done a tv update since then. quite the attractive, type.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

umm, 2 heads aren't always better than one? Sorry but it just _had_ to be said.


----------

